# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Russian Synodal Bible

## Seraph

Russian Synodal Bible : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
doc/text file ~7 Mb.
There are so many English versions, and other language versions that it is fairly easy to read Russian version beside one in language of your choice. 
Also, online versions, scroll down to Russian versions: BibleGateway.com - Over 50 online Bibles in 35 languages, in text and audio format.. 
.

----------

